# Draw weight for field



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

60ish lbs...

Shoot what works for you....don't worry about what everyone else is doing. Just because I can shoot 60lbs doesn't mean the next guy can....also just because someone can shoot fine with 45-50 lbs doesn't mean turning the lbs down would work for me either....


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Hornet's right. I shoot 54# for both indoors and outdoors, but based on my bow's mass weight and LET OFF, this is the poundage I've found to be absolutely ideal to keep my hold as steady as possible.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I shoot 59 so I can stay under 60 for FITA rounds and not worry about changing marks.Some judges are picky but for field it works fine too.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Anywhere between 50 and 60, depends on the arrow, bow, stabilizer, etc set up. I play around until I find what works best...


----------



## sl954 (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm in the mid 50's
I remember shooting 70lbs for field, to old for that now


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I shoot about 56#. More than enough speed even in the bow hunter class with 5 pins.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

many arrows make indian tired.

if you can handle the heavier weights, go ahead and shoot it. the best advice is that whatever weight you have it at, shoot it. shoot it a lot and shoot it often. this is the 'non existant' archer's stamina that the 'non sport' of archery has.

you will shoot 112 arrows just in the recorded ends. how long are you shooting on the practice bales? then there's the regular practice end at the start of the round. so you're up to 116 arrows to be shot in a whole round. almost double what you would shoot in an indoor 300 round, plus the hiking.

you'll be a worn puppy.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> many arrows make indian tired.
> 
> if you can handle the heavier weights, go ahead and shoot it. the best advice is that whatever weight you have it at, shoot it. shoot it a lot and shoot it often. this is the 'non existant' archer's stamina that the 'non sport' of archery has.
> 
> ...


Ahh..that's what I'm looking for...You see,the weight I have it on now 59# is "easy"..I always said I can pull it back all day long..BUT COULD I??..I know after a a game of informal 5 Spot in the yard this little indian was getting shakey..Shameful but true..

Now about the above mentioned 5 spot thing I was talking bout..This was me shooting pulling,shooting pulling etc,with no real rest..You know just by myself and no stopping..Just bam bam..This leads me to ask this..After you shoot your 4,how long on average do you have before you are to the next target and shooting again?..Taking into account walking to target,pulling,scoring,and walking to next bail..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

keb73 said:


> Ahh..that's what I'm looking for...You see,the weight I have it on now 59# is "easy"..I always said I can pull it back all day long..BUT COULD I??..I know after a a game of informal 5 Spot in the yard this little indian was getting shakey..Shameful but true..
> 
> Now about the above mentioned 5 spot thing I was talking bout..This was me shooting pulling,shooting pulling etc,with no real rest..You know just by myself and no stopping..Just bam bam..This leads me to ask this..After you shoot your 4,how long on average do you have before you are to the next target and shooting again?..Taking into account walking to target,pulling,scoring,and walking to next bail..


You will get more time between targets, but that time is mostly spent walking, and carrying your gear so fatigue will still be an issue. A 5 spot round is only equivalent to about half of a field round. So if the 5 spot round wore you out the field round will whoop ya.

I took alot of ribbing from Hornet last year over my draw weight. But I'll tell you this at the last target I was not tired at all, I could have easily shot another 14. I only shot 43 pounds last year. It more comes down to holding weight I was shooting 60% let off so I was still holding 17+ pounds, Holding weight is more important than draw weight. That's why most of us shoot low let off. 
Shoot what ever weight you find comfortable, and that you can stay comfortable with for a lot of shots. Play around with let off, and stabilizer weight to fine tune the way the bow holds. With a little bit of tinkering you can make just about any draw weight work for field, it just comes down to finding the feel that suits you the best.


----------



## ryano3 (Aug 26, 2009)

70 pound


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*40 lbs*

Shoot 40 lbs for indoor and outdoor. This Indian gets tired too towards the end at both shoots. Shooting on a regular basis helps this more than anything, I found.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I am pulling about 55 lbs.

To me there is no real benefit to pulling much more than that. The slight increase in speed isn't worth the accuracy problems that fatigue creates. 

To put it another way- I'd rather be dead accurate pulling 45 lbs for 112 shots than shoot all over the place pulling 60. There is no 'weight of pull' bonus that is added to your score.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WrongdayJ said:


> I am pulling about 55 lbs.
> 
> To me there is no real benefit to pulling much more than that. The slight increase in speed isn't worth the accuracy problems that fatigue creates.
> 
> To put it another way- I'd rather be dead accurate pulling 45 lbs for 112 shots than shoot all over the place pulling 60. There is no 'weight of pull' bonus that is added to your score.


Pulling more weight for 90% of the guys shooting field has ZERO to do with getting more speed....it is about holding weight, spine and tuning. 

If I was as comfortable shooting 55 lbs as I am shooting 60 lbs then I would shoot it and get the same speed as I get now....I would be able to shoot a lighter spine shaft. 

Everyone is different though....those that shoot 50 lbs all day and don't get tired I am the same way shooting 60....if I get tired it is more from walking and lugging my bow around not from drawing it back. The draw side is always good :wink: half the time we are done shooting I don't even realize that it's over...I could keep going. 

But even if I did drop the lbs....I wouldn't shoot as good....light lbs and I aren't friends :chortle:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

66 lbs for the past 2 years. My next bow might take a step closer to 60#. At 50years old and climbing, I could probably benefit from the lower weight. I know that indoor spots at 66lbs gets very draining. But I will stay at 66 for now mainly because I shoot the same bow for Indoor, Field, and 3D.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> . . .Pulling more weight for 90% of the guys shooting field has ZERO to do with getting more speed....it is about holding weight, spine and tuning. . .if I get tired it is more from walking and lugging my bow around not from drawing it back. . .But even if I did drop the lbs....I wouldn't shoot as good....light lbs and I aren't friends :chortle:


I get where you are coming from and I agree. That totally makes sense to me because I tried going with a light draw/light arrow combo not long ago and noticed that the longer shots (60, 70, 80) did suffer with the light pull/light arrow experiment. I simply shoot better and more consistantly with the mid 50's pull and the arrow combo I have. BowGod was the one that originally inspired me to try the lighter set-ups. I simply could not duplicate what works well for him. Proof positive that this sport is truly individualized. What works wonders for some simply does not work for others and vice-versa.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

WrongdayJ said:


> I get where you are coming from and I agree. That totally makes sense to me because I tried going with a light draw/light arrow combo not long ago and noticed that the longer shots (60, 70, 80) did suffer with the light pull/light arrow experiment. I simply shoot better and more consistantly with the mid 50's pull and the arrow combo I have. *BowGod was the one that originally inspired me to try the lighter set-ups*. I simply could not duplicate what works well for him. Proof positive that this sport is truly individualized. What works wonders for some simply does not work for others and vice-versa.


That was your first mistake...listening to Bowgod:doh:, what is the world coming too:noidea::wink:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I know. . . :embarres: 

Honestly though. . .I've tried several other things that have been advocated on this forum, too. Some of them have worked great, some not so great. 

To be totally fair- The light draw/light arrow thing did work pretty good on the shorter shots (provided there was no wind) and it was much easier to shoot the 112+ shots at the lighter draw wt. So all in all it wasn't a total bust, and I can see where that technique could potentially work for some folks.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

WrongdayJ said:


> I know. . . :embarres:
> 
> Honestly though. . .I've tried several other things that have been advocated on this forum, too. Some of them have worked great, some not so great.
> 
> To be totally fair- The light draw/light arrow thing did work pretty good on the shorter shots (provided there was no wind) and it was much easier to shoot the 112+ shots at the lighter draw wt. So all in all it wasn't a total bust, and I can see where that technique could potentially work for some folks.


If you ever actually saw Bowgod shoot you would swear he was holding like 150 lbs...Looks like an earthquake...The again, i ain't much better :doh:

You're in kind of a unique situation from most of us Field shooters. here in the east, wind is never much of an issue for us on a field course...I've seen the pics of the one you shoot on, it has to be a whole different scenario...

FWIW since i stared shooting recurve and FITA where wind is more of an issue, I've done a bunch od reading on this. Tests have shown the best way to reduce wind drift is to shoot a skinny heavy arrow...As heavy as you can get and still reach your target...


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

For the past few months I have been shooting 46 lbs / 65% let-off for both indoor and field. The bows are almost identical, but the arrows are much different. The indoor arrows are full length 2712 aluminum with 250 g tips for a total of about 700g. These shoot well, but not fast. The outdoor arrows I have been using are Lightspeeds. Because of my long draw (31.3"), these arrows are still 340g. While these are less than half the weight of my indoor arrows, they are still about 7g per lb. BTW, I get 275 fps with these at 46 lbs. With the low let-off, I like shooting only 46 lbs. I get more tired from the hills.:smile:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> If you ever actually saw Bowgod shoot you would swear he was holding like 150 lbs...Looks like an earthquake...The again, i ain't much better :doh:
> 
> You're in kind of a unique situation from most of us Field shooters. here in the east, wind is never much of an issue for us on a field course...I've seen the pics of the one you shoot on, it has to be a whole different scenario...
> 
> FWIW since i stared shooting recurve and FITA where wind is more of an issue, I've done a bunch od reading on this. Tests have shown the best way to reduce wind drift is to shoot a skinny heavy arrow...As heavy as you can get and still reach your target...




HEY POT,
This is the kettle.

YOUR BLACK

Seriously though. The reason the low weight works for me is I have been shooting low weight for years. Even my hunting set up is only like 52 pounds. I'm not the most physically fit guy out there. I am lazy, and smoke 2 packs a day. So fatigue is my biggest issue. 
Even still it took a little getting used to when I dropped my weight for field. I have to shoot 60% let off so I can have a comfortable holding weight. And in order to keep my groups together at longer ranges I have to shoot a higher FOC than most.

But it's like J said it's an individuality thing. What adds points to my game would likely ruin Hornet's game, and vise versa.

OH AND JUST FOR THE RECORD:
Sarge is the only person I have met on a field course who shakes worse than me. He looks as though he is having a seizure when he shoots.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I have been shooting field archery for 30 years and have never shot over 50# draw weight. And now that I have reached the ripe old age of 70 I may drop that down a little.
But as some have said, shoot what is comfortable for you, that you can shoot all day and not be tired.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

When I first started shooting field, I shot between 55-60#. Soon after, I started having tendinitis problems in my draw shoulder. I dropped the weight to about 44# and have not had problems. As others have said, shoot what is comfortable for you considering that you will be shooting 112+ arrows in a day. Even at low poundage you can still shoot a light arrow and get it downrange.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*what weight?*

"Don't get overbowed" is good advice for anyone. It's not just the 112+ arrrows, it's also for those times when things are not going good, and you can't get your shot off on time. Too much holding weight and an extended hold is going to cost points. :thumbs_do

As others have said, shoot what works for you.


----------

